# Rafting Office and Large Gargage Space for Rent



## summitsnowmobiles (Mar 24, 2010)

Main St. Frisco, CO Rafting office with garage attached and lots of parking. Have access to walk in traffic right on Main St. Frisco. Office was an activities booking office, so you will have built in business from the start. Please contact 970-668-0459 for more information and specific details.


----------

